# Help on building a RC track



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

i am in the process of opening a hobby store with slot car tracks inside (HO and 1/24) and a RC track outside. would like to build it to RC owners and racers suggestions and needs. dos and donts. i own several but have never had the pleasure of running on a nice track. so what do you think what would you like to see in a RC track? overall size of footprint,size of jumps,type of dirt,(black,red clay,sandy,ect)type of lap counter. lay it all on me and i will use all that i can and that is doable. would like to build a off road track with jumps and a oval around it.keep in mind i do NOT have unlimited space so it can not be a monster of a track.track to be located between store and reservoir where we will run RC boats. thanks for all the suggestion and ideas.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Is this for Electric and Nitro racing? 
If you can... make it about 125 ft long and 70-80 ft wide. 10 ft lanes, and build the oval around that. You can incorporate the oval into the track to help save space. 
Check out Washtenaw RC Raceway on you tube. This is a great indoor track that is 96 X 60. Is it a little tight for 1/8th scale electric.. but we still have fun on it. 
The layout and jumps are up to you. Use your imagination.. but don't go crazy. When I ran Washtenaw, to keep it fun for everyone... I designed tracks that were challenging for high C main and low B Main drivers and let the top dawgs fight it out with their driving skills. It always worked out great and we averaged over 170 entries a race for 9 years.
Hope this helps get you started.
There is so much more to consider... Email me if you want to talk in detail.
Dan


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

hey Dan, it is for both electric and nitro.i have 50 x 90 space to work with.video is awesome, thanks for the help.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Grab a few buddies and visit some tracks near ya. It's time for you to run on a nice track. Des Moines has hobby haven plus one in merle hay mall. Good luck!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> hey Dan, it is for both electric and nitro.i have 50 x 90 space to work with.video is awesome, thanks for the help.


That is going to be VERY small for Nitro, unless you keep it very simple so the lanes can be wide.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

440s-4ever said:


> Grab a few buddies and visit some tracks near ya. It's time for you to run on a nice track. Des Moines has hobby haven plus one in merle hay mall. Good luck!


i have checked out hobby havens track before, not really impressed.would like to do more. it is alot smaller than 50 x 90. i assume the one in merle hay is electric. 

what do you run? and do think hobby haven track is good enough, or should something be changed if so what? thanks for your input


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

DJ1978 said:


> That is going to be VERY small for Nitro, unless you keep it very simple so the lanes can be wide.


 i know but unfortunately that is about all i have to work with. i might be able to gain 10 ft both ways but that would be it, and 10ft lanes would be great but is probably going to be imposable.sounds like it is going to be hard to build a nice track with what i have.

thanks for input


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> i know but unfortunately that is about all i have to work with. i might be able to gain 10 ft both ways but that would be it, and 10ft lanes would be great but is probably going to be imposable.sounds like it is going to be hard to build a nice track with what i have.
> 
> thanks for input


Not really.. And even if it is primarily for electric.. the Nitro guys can still run on it. 8 ft lanes are standard for 1/10th scale electric and 1/8th scales can run on it too. 
You have to decide what you want to do... 10 more ft in both directions would be great. That would put it about the same size as Washtenaw RC Raceway and we have always raced everything there. 
If you want and oval around the outside.. do that first.. THEN incorporate the Off Road infield. You can use portions of the oval and re-enter the infield anywhere you want when running the Off Road. 
Don't give up!!! We need great places to race.
Dan


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

You're missing my point about visiting other tracks, the jumps and curves are 3D objects and the way they relate to each other is subtle. People can give opinions all day long but you're the one sculpting the dirt and need that hands-on type knowledge. Time to put a car or truck on some other tracks. 

The hobby haven track is small, agreed. But it's also an evolution of a track that goes back 30 years. One might think that even though it's not impressive, it works fairly well for the intended purpose. 

I don't race anything class wise, just like screwing around on empty tracks with 2wd trucks.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

i get it, and i agree HH track works great, its fine. but i am looking for the wow factor. and yes i could try to make the time to run on a bunch of track so i could create one but that would take a long long time and it would be based on what i like/think. that is why i would like to here from others that has raced for years and on different tracks so i could use there lifetime of knowledge on what works or don't. whats fun or not. dos and donts. all in a attempt to reach that big WOW factor. thank you


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

We have been running Washtenaw for 11 years with some of the highest attendance in the country.
For several years, we averaged over 170 entries a race.

Another thing you would like shoot for is a driver stand that is at least 32 ft long and with a handicap ramp access. The drivers stand really doesn't have to be more than 4 ft tall for a track the size you are talking about. I can provide you with a great modular design that is easy to build.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

we have been trying to decide on a driver stand and like every thing else this to has a issue to overcome. track is located on edge of the parking lot/drive behind the shop. the business next door has truck deliveries during the week and a permanent stand would be a big issue. so it will have to be portable.on wheels or a trailer would work.
how many drivers do you get on a 32 ft stand?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> we have been trying to decide on a driver stand and like every thing else this to has a issue to overcome. track is located on edge of the parking lot/drive behind the shop. the business next door has truck deliveries during the week and a permanent stand would be a big issue. so it will have to be portable.on wheels or a trailer would work.
> how many drivers do you get on a 32 ft stand?


Sorry for the delay in responding. You easily get 10-14 adult men on it. 
I do have a modular design.. but NO large drivers stand is going to be easy to move on a regular basis.
The stand only needs to be 4 ft wide.. that wouldn't take up much space at the edge of the lot.


----------

